# Equafleece pee issue!



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

Hi,

I love Sid's equafleece hotter dog coat, and I think it fits him perfectly. Except for one issue...It covers so much of his belly that when he pees it goes inside the equafleece. Even when he cocks his leg! I end up having to wash the fleece and his belly each time he's worn it. Does anyone else have this issue? Or is my pup just a bad aim?! I'm thinking of cutting in underneath and sewing it back but I still want his belly covered as much as poss! 

Just wondered if anyone else has this issue?


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Not much help as I have girls, but could you stick a couple of stitches in it to pull it tighter onto his tummy so he can't pee on it? That way, you can take them out as he grows and hopefully it will not be a problem by then.......

Good luck!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

P.S- he is gorgeous! Love a poo in an equafleece!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Can't give any advice but I just wanted to say that he looks adorable with it on! That color looks so cute on him


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Can't give any advice either as I have girls but just had to say... I LOVE THIS LITTLE GUY...


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

He does look great 
I think Jake had a one off issue with pee and his equafleece.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry but I couldn't help but laugh when I read the title of the thread.... No advice either I'm afraid but like everyone else I think he looks lovely xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry I can't help with the Equafleece ... Molly's is being put to better use across the pond 

But ....Sidney is *GORGEOUS*

We need some more photos of your stunning little boy :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:

xxx


----------



## SidneyM (Jun 15, 2013)

Aww thanks everyone! As cute as he looks in it, he seems to be the only pup who regularly pees his outfit...his street cred will take a battering if he keeps this up! I'm gonna have to stitch it somehow! x


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Hi Lucy I got George an equafleece in August for his holiday incase he needed drying off if he went in the sea. Its got a bit of room for him to grow into but not much he seemed fine no wee issue but I could see him having a pee issue if it was a bit big so may be put a tempary stich in for now then you can let it out as he grows. Georges fleece is a red one he looks so cute think he will grow out of his though as Harry will have it and get him a size bigger x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Gorgeous! He looks so Christmassy in the red and white x


----------

